# *



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

*


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Looks really good, LeeRoy.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Rich,
I've done enough of this stuff. 
I really want to get back onto my oval coffee table, AKA the fun stuff.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Great looking cabinets, Lee Roy….You do really nice work….Cabinets are something I never wanted to get into. I leave that to the experts like you….But I do enjoy building furniture and "stuff"....


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Other trades have no respect.
> - LeeRoyMan


There's an understatement.
I sure don't miss the site work. Never did like it, but tolerated it for a lot of years.

Nice work!


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

> Other trades have no respect.
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> There s an understatement.
> ...


Worked a good portion of my college days in the laborers union. We were the super on every job. We employed framers, finish carpenters, and laborers. I don't know how many crap shows I had to clean up. Only guys that didn't leave a mess behind them were the older finish guys. I enjoyed working with them and busted my hump every day I got a chance to learn from those guys. There is a loft building downtown in the city I live that had every single exposed beam in 5 floors distressed by hand after the floors were put in. You'd never even know i was there when i was done.

Sorry for the side track down memory lane. Excellent work man. I just have to ask if the owners hate color tho?


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks you guys!



> Sorry for the side track down memory lane. Excellent work man. I just have to ask if the owners hate color tho?
> 
> - sansoo22


No worries for the side track.

I hope the owners like the color, they picked it.
It all looks green to me


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

To me it all looks grey! Like the whole house is just various shades of grey which felt like an absence of color. Its probably just me. My house was built in 1965 and the owner left it as is for the most part. Its seriously like walking back in time.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Good clean work.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Rick.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> To me it all looks grey! Like the whole house is just various shades of grey which felt like an absence of color. Its probably just me. My house was built in 1965 and the owner left it as is for the most part. Its seriously like walking back in time.
> 
> - sansoo22


yeah it's very monotone but you what the guy paying the bills wants.the quality of work is top notch so i dont think they can complain about that.your work is high end buddy,you should be proud of what you do,i am.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

My thought also was very clean looking, harmonious.

Sharing a house with several trades at once, is always interesting. I always felt good to find no one had chopped anything I had done out, in two, or other remodel.

Framers hate everyone. They do the work, and people start hacking at it. That's code, right????


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Looks great. I noticed you had a close call with the countertop and the low outlet.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Looks great. I noticed you had a close call with the countertop and the low outlet.
> 
> - controlfreak


No, the contractor did. LOL
I pointed that out when they were still doing sheet rock, 
but he said if it cleared he was good with it. 


> To me it all looks grey!
> 
> - sansoo22
> 
> ...


sansoo22, did you not see the white mantle? They wanted it grey also, I already had it painted before the contractor suggested it needed to be white to break things up a bit.

Thanks pottz, that is what I meant by it all looks green to me. 
Hopefully the furnishings/blinds, etc.. break it up. 
They do have a lot of nice things, but yeah, monotone for sure!

What is weird, they are downsizing from a 2 story house that is on a (man-made) lake and the house is full of earthtones and is absolutely beautiful. I don't get the big change in style from what they had.


----------

